# The diff between car and pro audio drivers



## seedlings (Jul 6, 2015)

What is the difference between 'car audio' and 'pro audio' drivers that leads to mildly passive aggressive and absolutist claims for and against?

To narrow the scope, let's exclude horns and tweeters.

For a given size driver, Pro Audio generally have higher Fs, SPL, and to an extent, power handling. They're more likely to require an enclosure. Car Audio generally have more durable cone and surround materials, lower Fs, to some extent better midbass, and operate well infinite baffle.

I would like to hear about the electro magnetic and measurable sound differences instead of marketing slogans. I read somewhere that PA drivers are designed to sound better as the sound develops over distance to a listener in the audience. This is true of cabinet design (horn loading), but not of the driver itself. This would be a marketing style gimmick.

In terms of distortion, frequency response, excursion, etc...what are the significant differences between PA and CA - besides brand name? In some cases, both may even made in the same factories.

I look forward to learning from the discussion.

CHAD


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

seedlings said:


> What is the difference between 'car audio' and 'pro audio' drivers that leads to mildly passive aggressive and absolutist claims for and against?
> 
> To narrow the scope, let's exclude horns and tweeters.
> 
> ...


Chad, 

So I'll try to sort out some of your confusion as best I can. So for starters there is no diffrance between "pro audio" drivers and "car audio" drivers or " home audio" drivers . There speakers!!! Some are just better suited for diffrent applications but there is nothing about any of them that makes them exclusive to there use in any environment. Speakers are sold as pro audio because for the majority of consumers those drivers fit the needs. And car audio drivers the same and home audio drivers the same. Now , if you are a car audio guy and need a speaker to be faster and more accurate than what's sold in the car audio world and this is key; and only need it to perform a specific function; than one might look where "pro audio" drivers are sold for a speaker to fit the needs of that consumer. If there's a consumer that wants to buy raw drivers and build his own set he might look where raw drivers are sold and by majority of those consumers use for home audio may buy them and in reality there is nothing about them that is diffrent than a car audio driver. The terms are used mostly to distinguish the majority of consumers in that market, but surely you could go and buy a speaker from pro audio and use it in a car and it is now a car audio driver just because it is in a car. 

Pro audio drivers are usually designed to have a bandwidth that a consumer needs to play, that's why they have diffrent parameters and build materials, they are designed to only play a specific band of frequencies and be put I multi way systems. Car and home audio drivers are designed primarily for use in a one or two way application by majority, yes there are some drivers that are meant for three ways but there's very very few and if you look at the parameters of these three way drivers in most cases the mid could be used as a woofer in a two way if needed. They usually have very low fs and a tweeter option. The low fs ( under 50hz) makes a driver suitable for any application a user desires ( now we're talking about woofers and mids for car or home) now in pro audio world again we need drivers that will only be used for bandwidths so the designers use materials and make them do very dam well for there uses. Now if your a car audio guy and want a speaker that will only be used from 100hz to 1khz lets just say you would look for a driver that's built for that , well there is no car audio drivers or any selection I should say that meet those needs so one would have to look where they are available, now that bandwidth I just mentioned , the speaker would be designed to only play those frequencies so you would notice no need for a lot of Xmax a high fs like 70hz a light paper cone and a triple roll surround. Now such driver in the midbass range will completely out perform any car audio driver by a long shot if the driver is built well. So when shopping for a pro driver you still want to be selective for all the same goodies you would a car driver, like a shorting path , flat wire, high temp light former , and if it's sealed or ported a low or high qts , there are pro drivers that work great in sealed and some that work great vented, and some that work great in infinite baffle, but sealed and infinite baffle to a speaker are the same usually. there's just so much more to choose from than car audio drivers. So one would have to educate himself to learn how to pick a driver for specific parameters and materials rather than just materials and maybe qts numbers like a car audio driver... 

I choose a mix of car and home and pro drivers for my build because those are the drivers that fit my needs , rather well. And my needs are just so much more than what the car audio market has to offer.

Again there's nothing about any speaker that makes it for a environment, if you can adopt a speaker that is widely used in a arena and use it in a car so long as it does what you need it to it will work , it's a bloody speaker / a basket a motor and a cone for gosh sakes , there's no magical or extra special things about any of them that make them work specifically for one thing.


----------



## seedlings (Jul 6, 2015)

oabeieo said:


> Chad,
> 
> So I'll try to sort out some of your confusion as best I can. So for starters there is no diffrance between "pro audio" drivers and "car audio" drivers or " home audio" drivers . There speakers!!! Some are just better suited for diffrent applications but there is nothing about any of them that makes them exclusive to there use in any environment. Speakers are sold as pro audio because for the majority of consumers those drivers fit the needs. And car audio drivers the same and home audio drivers the same. Now , if you are a car audio guy and need a speaker to be faster and more accurate than what's sold in the car audio world and this is key; and only need it to perform a specific function; than one might look where "pro audio" drivers are sold for a speaker to fit the needs of that consumer. If there's a consumer that wants to buy raw drivers and build his own set he might look where raw drivers are sold and by majority of those consumers use for home audio may buy them and in reality there is nothing about them that is diffrent than a car audio driver. The terms are used mostly to distinguish the majority of consumers in that market, but surely you could go and buy a speaker from pro audio and use it in a car and it is now a car audio driver just because it is in a car.
> 
> ...


This makes a lot of sense, and I don't understand where it gets any more complicated than what fits one's needs. I also don't get why pro/car causes debate.

Super cool of you to take time to respond.

CHAD


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

seedlings said:


> This makes a lot of sense, and I don't understand where it gets any more complicated than what fits one's needs. I also don't get why pro/car causes debate.
> 
> Super cool of you to take time to respond.
> 
> CHAD


No worries , I haven't heard a lot of arguments on the subject, but I would say a pro audio set of drivers and with horns in a three or four way system properly designed and properly equalized will usually out perform just about anything out there at very very very high volumes and the sound is much more life like and sharp . There are good car audio speakers that sound very nice and would go up against any pro audio setup but when you get into the rediculus volumes the pro audio stuff just does more.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

oabeieo said:


> Chad,
> 
> Now , if you are a car audio guy and need a speaker to be faster and


you lost me here.. what do you mean by faster? is this another one of those "8's are better for higher sub bass and 15's are better for lower sub bass" type of claims?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> you lost me here.. what do you mean by faster? is this another one of those "8's are better for higher sub bass and 15's are better for lower sub bass" type of claims?


Yeah debate easily settled by inductance measurement.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

seedlings said:


> What is the difference between 'car audio' and 'pro audio' drivers that leads to mildly passive aggressive and absolutist claims for and against?
> 
> To narrow the scope, let's exclude horns and tweeters.
> 
> ...


Pro audio drivers are designed to take ridiculous amounts of abuse.
Due to this, they have a higher EBP.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Pro audio drivers in the size format that car audio drivers occupy, are not actual "PROFessional" sound reinforcement, or PA (public address) in their execution.

you know, the crowd doesn't want to hear 6.5" midranges some 100 yards back.

The idea that the professional companies are making drivers that are used in monitors or studio applications, doesn't mean they are comparable to the big PA system drivers that occupy the same frequency ranges.

We buy the 6.5" Faital Pro or 18 Sound, thinking these are pro drivers but they are just speakers built to take a lot of power and sound clean doing it, but are not supposed to compete with the 15" mid bass from the same company, it's a very different application.

I think the debate between Pro and Car Audio drivers is a definition problem, because most people think that they have a pro driver when in reality no professional is going to run a PA system using those drivers.

Not saying that the pro driver market is so specialized that you can't claim to run pro drivers if you happen to run the Faital Pro 4FE35 or whatever, but let's be honest.


----------



## seedlings (Jul 6, 2015)

cajunner said:


> I think the debate between Pro and Car Audio drivers is a definition problem, because most people think that they have a pro driver when in reality no professional is going to run a PA system using those drivers.


This brings speaker application back to the forefront.

Like many of you, I read a little on several different forums, and see questions like, "should I get a set of pro or car audio mids?" It's usually followed by 5 one or two word posts, 3 for and 2 against. Perhaps the responses are in order with the vagueness of the question, which means I am reading more into them.

My father reconed an 18" EV woofer from a blown bar PA system, and it was easy to shop for a different sub for my vehicle than take this one for free. It's designed application is very different from what I needed - even though it was well within the budget.

CHAD


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> you lost me here.. what do you mean by faster? is this another one of those "8's are better for higher sub bass and 15's are better for lower sub bass" type of claims?


No by no means , I'm saying a high sensitivity and a flimsy paper cone with a light weight former will play vary fast and a lot faster than most car speakers , I didn't mention the resonances associated with such driver limits its use and requires a good eq processor and the right person at the controls to get good use out of such driver. Those kinds speaker get very loud and need be tamed only by someone that is not looking to squeak every db out of his system .


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

WELL designed drivers for ANY application, or any machine/tool/transducer/whatever, designed for one application vs. another is going to have engineering behind it where the person/people who designed it have made the best use of compromises. All physical machines with moving parts have some trade offs in the design phase. Now again, I'm talking WELL designed speakers, the ones for prosound I would think have traded a different set of criteria, based on the end user needs/expectations, thank did the ones designed for car use. Or maybe not.........


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

oabeieo said:


> No by no means , I'm saying a high sensitivity and a flimsy paper cone with a light weight former will play vary fast and a lot faster than most car speakers , I didn't mention the resonances associated with such driver limits its use and requires a good eq processor and the right person at the controls to get good use out of such driver. Those kinds speaker get very loud and need be tamed only by someone that is not looking to squeak every db out of his system .


but what do you mean by fast?


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

cajunner said:


> Pro audio drivers in the size format that car audio drivers occupy, are not actual "PROFessional" sound reinforcement, or PA (public address) in their execution.
> 
> you know, the crowd doesn't want to hear 6.5" midranges some 100 yards back.


How do you figure? JBL has no problem using a 5.5" midrange in their pa speakers.
VT4888 Products | JBL Professional

That's just one example of many of smaller speakers being used for pa use. Look at some of the drivers used in some of the Danley synergy horns, some of them are using 4" drivers.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Jesus Christ said:


> How do you figure? JBL has no problem using a 5.5" midrange in their pa speakers.
> VT4888 Products | JBL Professional
> 
> That's just one example of many of smaller speakers being used for pa use. Look at some of the drivers used in some of the Danley synergy horns, some of them are using 4" drivers.


you got me?

Do you see anyone using those drivers, or able to get those drivers raw, or designing front stages in cars using those drivers?

I see your point, and even though Pyle Pro makes tons of "professional" drivers, that doesn't mean that I'd say they belong in a grouping of actual professional drivers.

that probably goes for PRV Audio, Beyma, PA Audio, and to a lesser extent, Dayton and Eminence...

I guess my personal scale of worth includes drivers from JBL, B&C, BMS, some Faital Pro, 18Sound, Peavey, etc. where the equipment history is a known. 

I admit, I'm a bit of a neanderthal when it comes to slicing and dicing where Danley's Synergy bits, these funny JBL line array units, etc. fit into the big picture because they do have drivers I would not expect to see in a professional setting.

I do however, see a difference between car audio drivers and their same-size fitment pro audio counterparts in sensitivity and low end extension, since most car audio component sets contain a woofer optimized for some low end extension while hardly any of the PRO units have Fs below 70 hz.


and while you're at it, you can find a couple that are under 70 hz, just in case you want to have a go at it, I like the abuse..


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

cajunner said:


> you got me?
> 
> Do you see anyone using those drivers, or able to get those drivers raw, or designing front stages in cars using those drivers?


I've got a pair of the JBL drivers from the link I posted earlier. 




> I do however, see a difference between car audio drivers and their same-size fitment pro audio counterparts in sensitivity and low end extension, since most car audio component sets contain a woofer optimized for some low end extension while hardly any of the PRO units have Fs below 70 hz.
> 
> 
> and while you're at it, you can find a couple that are under 70 hz, just in case you want to have a go at it, I like the abuse..


I haven't really looked, I see no reason to cross a 6.5-8" mid any lower than that anyways. But if you really like the abuse...

Ciare 6.38NDW - Ciare 6.38NDW is a 6.5 inch lightweight neodymium speaker for all mid-bass speaker systems- Ciare Speakers - Ciare 6.38NDW 6.5 inch lighweight neodymium speaker for bass guitar speaker systems. Ciare 6.38NDW 6.5 inch mid-bass speakers

B&C 6NDL44 6-1/2" Professional Neodymium Woofer 8 Ohm

Beyma Speakers - Beyma 6P200Nd 6.5" lightweight neodymium woofer - Beyma 6P200Nd 400 watt 6.55" speaker for compact vented speaker applications. Beyma 6P200Nd 6.5" speakers and other Beyma speakers here.

Eighteen Sound Speakers - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" woofer has a lightweight neodymium magnet. Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" subwoofers are available here. 18 Sound speaker components.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Jesus Christ said:


> How do you figure? JBL has no problem using a 5.5" midrange in their pa speakers.
> VT4888 Products | JBL Professional
> 
> That's just one example of many of smaller speakers being used for pa use. Look at some of the drivers used in some of the Danley synergy horns, some of them are using 4" drivers.


Back when I did my first Unity horns I opted for 2" drivers because that's all I had room for.

Eventually I got my hands on the "real" drivers used in the Lambda Unity horn. (Danley was a big help with this - he told me where he had them made.)

Much to my surprise, the 2" drivers were superior in some respects.

I'm not saying that 2" is the optimum size, but if you use an array and you keep them highpassed around 500hz or so, 2" drivers can crank out a lot of SPL.

I was kinda delighted when JBL came around to my line of thinking, and started using 2" drivers in their Vertec arrays.


----------



## Instaburn (Aug 22, 2013)

Currently have some re-coned JBL 2118H's (whichever letter "J" or "H" makes them 8 ohm) slated for midbass use in my build.
They are 8ohms.. but the sensitivity is somewhere around 92-93db... so they should do pretty well IMO as a midbass driver.
So, +1 for the use of ProAudio drivers in a car application.

If I recall correctly, a couple very good sounding Buick GN's employed some JBL pro audio drivers..
So, they have been proven to be very versatile, regardless of installation environment.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> but what do you mean by fast?


Okay we all know 315hz is 315hz and any speaker playing that frequency is moving 315xsec , however , when a speaker is moving in and out the amount of energy it takes to stop the moving mass and reverse it and than stop it and reverse it, ....etc a lighter speaker will make those changes a lot easier and makes a sharper change in direction than a speaker with a heavily damped cone ( heavily damped to lower fs my presumption so brand X car stereo can sell this driver to mr.fruitwad and be installed in his car with no sub and to be played at full range with no high pass , brand X wouldn't want the 90?% subless car owners to return there speakers that resonate at 70hz, ok that was a tangent ) so that tiny bit of diffrances in weight of a speaker gives control and makes the speaker have a faster sound to it maybe it's bad terminology in my part and I apologize for that, but never the less it is a audible diffrance and I wish I had data or facts that stated a speaker can make those transients faster , maybe the term is transient ....idk I'm lost myself now , ok so One could add more power to gain more control and maybe be effective to a point until power compression occurrs and mashes the speaker in a stand still by the time a simple lightweight high sensitivity driver does the job effortlessly. Again , like my previous post when , I stated there is resonances with such driver and those resonance come from a undamped cone because when you dampen something it's resonant frequency goes down. a sober approach to implementation of a high sensitivity speaker can yield amazing gains and dam that 315hz will buzz allot better and sound "faster" . Sorry for poor terminology


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Jesus Christ said:


> How do you figure? JBL has no problem using a 5.5" midrange in their pa speakers.
> VT4888 Products | JBL Professional
> 
> That's just one example of many of smaller speakers being used for pa use. Look at some of the drivers used in some of the Danley synergy horns, some of them are using 4" drivers.


That's a line array element , one of those at 100 feet away would be a joke . Try 20 of those


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

oabeieo said:


> Okay we all 315hz is 315hz and any speaker playing that frequency is moving 315xsec , however , when a speaker is moving in and out the amount of energy it takes to stop the moving mass and reverse it and than stop it and reverse it, ....etc a lighter speaker will make those changes a lot easier and makes a sharper change in direction than a speaker with a heavily damped cone ( heavily damped to lower fs my presumption so brand X car stereo can sell this driver to mr.fruitwad and be installed in his car with no sub and to be played at full range with no high pass , brand X wouldn't want the 90?% subless car owners to return there speakers that resonate at 70hz, ok that was a tangent ) so that tiny bit of diffrances in weight of a speaker gives control and makes the speaker have a faster sound to it maybe it's bad terminology in my part and I apologize for that, but never the less it is a audible diffrance and I wish I had data or facts that stated a speaker can make those transients faster , maybe the term is transient ....idk I'm lost myself now , ok so One could add more power to gain more control and maybe be effective to a point until power compression occurrs and mashes the speaker in a stand still by the time a simple lightweight high sensitivity driver does the job effortlessly. Again , like my previous post when , I stated there is resonances with such driver and those resonance come from a undamped cone because when you dampen something it's resonant frequency goes down. a sober approach to implementation of a high sensitivity speaker can yield amazing gains and dam that 315hz will buzz allot better and sound "faster" . Sorry for poor terminology


yeah i know how mms and fs work hand in hand, but holy **** this is a cluster **** of me attempting to figure out what you actually mean so i gave up halfway through. well at least your not the salesman at car toys :laugh:


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

oabeieo said:


> That's a line array element , one of those at 100 feet away would be a joke . Try 20 of those


So what's your point? Being a line array speaker doesn't make it any less of a pa speaker.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> yeah i know how mms and fs work hand in hand, but holy **** this is a cluster **** of me attempting to figure out what you actually mean so i gave up halfway through. well at least your not the salesman at car toys :laugh:


Lol . **** I lost myself too there , ok so I hope you at least got the jist of it. Meantime I'll work on my terminology,


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Jesus Christ said:


> So what's your point? Being a line array speaker doesn't make it any less of a pa speaker.


Oh sorry I thought cajunner said something about listening to 6.5s 100 yards away and you posted that . sorry maybe I misunderstood

Yes it's a pa speaker but its purpose is to have more than one .
his crowd wouldn't want to hear just one of those 100 yards back . So maybe it's a unfair statement, maybe not, your point is valid but at what expense and maybe over looks what I think he meant by it that's all. My apologies


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

oabeieo said:


> Oh sorry I thought cajunner said something about listening to 6.5s 100 yards away and you posted that . sorry maybe I misunderstood
> 
> Yes it's a pa speaker but its purpose is to have more than one .
> his crowd wouldn't want to hear just one of those 100 yards back . So maybe it's a unfair statement, maybe not, your point is valid but at what expense and maybe over looks what I think he meant by it that's all. My apologies


That's true of most pa speakers though, can't say I've been to too many concerts with just a single pair of speakers.


However, just to show what 2 cabinets that use 4" midranges and a pair of sub cabs are capable of.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

JBL Vertec is crazy expensive, no one in their mind will put that in car.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16-JBL-Vertec-VT4886-Speakers-two-VT4886-AF-VT4886-SF-Mint-Great-line-array-/131510524210?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9ea35932


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Jesus Christ said:


> I've got a pair of the JBL drivers from the link I posted earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is one meaty 4" these doesn`t look too shaby either


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> JBL Vertec is crazy expensive, no one in their mind will put that in car.
> 16 JBL Vertec VT4886 Speakers Two VT4886 AF VT4886 SF Mint Great Line Array | eBay


Actually, Patrick got me thinking, if I could get a pair of the mid/high sections from those they look like they would fit in my kick panels. Mate those with some 10-12" midbass and I'd be all set.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Chad, if you ever venture over to Oklahoma City, user BMWTUBED here has a single cab S-10 you might enjoy listening to.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Jesus Christ said:


> That's true of most pa speakers though, can't say I've been to too many concerts with just a single pair of speakers.
> 
> 
> However, just to show what 2 cabinets that use 4" midranges and a pair of sub cabs are capable of.


Oh dam!!!!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

so I probably shouldn't have pointed out anything, since someone is always going to oddball with some esoteric outlier stuff, but the point is still valid.

the definition for professional equipment could be applied to the grade, or it could be applied to the application, or it could be applied to various other criteria we use to make sense of raw drivers.

just going by the categories at Madisound, there's a lot of professional speakers that I believe you'd rarely see in a rental unit or touring the country as a system, but because they are designed to be played in a public venue at high output, some basic similarities exist from the bottom of the barrel to the top of the line.

Almost all of the applications require high sensitivity so anything that squashes the output is engineered out, and I suspect anything that contributes to high fail rates with power blips, is also designed out. Gorilla proofing, in the workhorse models.

So that leaves a smaller window for designers of the gear to engineer in things like Faraday rings/shielding if it's going to reduce SPL or contribute to less cooling due to vents being blocked.

The cones might not have much of a curve, since a straight-sided cone profile is the strongest, therefore the output may not be as controlled up where break-up enters the picture.


the compromises that are made for longevity and durability in professional speakers, happen to conveniently parallel the necessity for car audio, but it's not a 1:1 ratio...

I'd prefer it if the high power motor structures used in professional drivers, could use the soft parts of the best hifi drivers and ended up with a driver that was more capable of withstanding large power inputs but not so gorilla proofed that a responsible owner couldn't keep them alive and well even with the occasional blast of top-down motoring.


----------



## seedlings (Jul 6, 2015)

mikey7182 said:


> Chad, if you ever venture over to Oklahoma City, user BMWTUBED here has a single cab S-10 you might enjoy listening to.


Awesome. I pretty much have no friends into car audio, so I'm down with hearing any system.

CHAD


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

cajunner said:


> so I probably shouldn't have pointed out anything, since someone is always going to oddball with some esoteric outlier stuff, but the point is still valid.


I don't think anyone would consider JBL esoteric when it comes to PA speakers.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

cajunner said:


> so I probably shouldn't have pointed out anything, since someone is always going to oddball with some esoteric outlier stuff, but the point is still valid.
> 
> the definition for professional equipment could be applied to the grade, or it could be applied to the application, or it could be applied to various other criteria we use to make sense of raw drivers.
> 
> ...


I totally agree , and when you do go and look for the drivers that are more high end and not so gorilla proofed you end up with tad or dynaudio , or something of that nature and than your back to either car audio type drivers or back looking at high priced compression drivers and nothing that diffrent than most all the other good quality home car or pro equipment. So it leads to find what works for you , on a side note , doesn't Eric Stevens new sub have a curved cone? Is that for what you mentioned? I'm curious about this and what that does to a driver, I haven't heard about that I'm curious to learn


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Jesus Christ said:


> I don't think anyone would consider JBL esoteric when it comes to PA speakers.


 or any JBL speakers for that matter.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Jesus Christ said:


> I don't think anyone would consider JBL esoteric when it comes to PA speakers.


specialized application line arrays aren't commonplace, although they occupy a section of the pro audio category.

but you knew that which does go towards relevance, hence the outlier aspect of your example not actually meeting the criteria.


I win.


----------



## Jesus Christ (Aug 3, 2010)

cajunner said:


> specialized application line arrays aren't commonplace, although they occupy a section of the pro audio category.
> 
> but you knew that which does go towards relevance, hence the outlier aspect of your example not actually meeting the criteria.
> 
> ...


Lmao, I didn't realize that with your obviously limited knowledge on the subject that you were the authority on what is or isn't commonplace in the pro audio world.


----------



## trinikid (Jan 28, 2016)

A lot of the PA manufacturers market their 6.5's and 8" for the automotive industry. Some of them like the prv say perfect for high spl cars and Fiatal are water proof and work good in car doors.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

trinikid said:


> A lot of the PA manufacturers market their 6.5's and 8" for the automotive industry. Some of them like the prv say perfect for high spl cars and Fiatal are water proof and work good in car doors.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Have you seen a car stereo compition in South America??? Lmao 

Yeah. How loud can it get outside the car. Line arrays strapped to the roof . 

No joke , look it up. But prv is a South American brand and are marketing to those folks. It's not a sound quality in car marketing campaign, it's. How loud can you be heard from 20' away


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

LOL. Of course they're different--if they really are designed for a particular application--car, home or pro (sound reinforcement or instrument speakers). 

For your purposes, the differences may not matter. Not understanding thiele and small parameters and enclosure design, doesn't mean they don't matter. Not caring that environmental and reliability testing are often (and should be) different because you don't need the speaker to last a few years doesn't mean there's no difference. Trade-offs between sensitivity and bandwidth often required for different applications may not affect your choice of crossover--especially if you don't consider these things in your choice of crossover points and slopes.


----------



## trinikid (Jan 28, 2016)

Actually I live close to south America 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

trinikid said:


> Actually I live close to south America
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


So you should know, and Andy hit it point on. 

Looking at a speaker parameters and its abilitys (bandwidth) and construction materials should all be considered. 

There really is no speaker that ONLY works for outdoor use or ONLY works in a car, it's up to the consumer to choose there loudspeaker to best suits there specific needs. And sometimes a loudspeaker that works very well outdoors subsequently would work in a car door because of its sonic characteristics first and secondly it's weather resistive properties.


----------



## trinikid (Jan 28, 2016)

oabeieo said:


> So you should know, and Andy hit it point on.
> 
> Looking at a speaker parameters and its abilitys (bandwidth) and construction materials should all be considered.
> 
> There really is no speaker that ONLY works for outdoor use or ONLY works in a car, it's up to the consumer to choose there loudspeaker to best suits there specific needs. And sometimes a loudspeaker that works very well outdoors subsequently would work in a car door because of its sonic characteristics first and secondly it's weather resistive properties.


Would you use pa speakers in a vehicle 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

trinikid said:


> Would you use pa speakers in a vehicle
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


A lot of people do.


----------



## trinikid (Jan 28, 2016)

Over where I live we do a mixture of both

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

trinikid said:


> Over where I live we do a mixture of both
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


where is that?


----------



## trinikid (Jan 28, 2016)

I forgot to mention I live in (Trinidad ) that's in the Caribbean southern most island.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

trinikid said:


> I forgot to mention I live in (Trinidad ) that's in the Caribbean southern most island.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


 south america indeed. what GB in your profile stands for?


----------



## trinikid (Jan 28, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> south america indeed. what GB in your profile stands for?


Lol that was automatic 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinikid (Jan 28, 2016)

This was done in a local shop


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

trinikid said:


> This was done in a local shop


NOW THATS A HORN INSTALL!!!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

trinikid said:


> This was done in a local shop


 I can only imagine how ****ty that horrible vehicle sounds.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> I can only imagine how ****ty that horrible vehicle sounds.


I bet it's tolerable from 1000 yards


----------



## trinikid (Jan 28, 2016)

It's a spl car

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinikid (Jan 28, 2016)

oabeieo said:


> I bet it's tolerable from 1000 yards


It actually is


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> that is one meaty 4" these doesn`t look too shaby either


I was surprised to see that Parts Express is selling the differential drive speakers from JBL, and they're relatively reasonable:

JBL 2265HPL 338343-003X 15" Neo Woofer

$335 really isn't too bad

China 2265HPL 15" Double Voice Coil Neodymium Woofer - China Woofer, Neodymium Woofer

Then again, when I googled for the specs, I found this manufacturer in China selling knockoffs. That would really suck if PE is selling Chinese knockoffs and passing them off as OE, but it sure is odd to see a 15" neodymium JBL selling for $335 when the ferrite units sell for $503:

China 2265HPL 15" Double Voice Coil Neodymium Woofer - China Woofer, Neodymium Woofer


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

PE wouldn't be selling knock offs of JBL since they are a JBL Pro dealer. That would be all kinds of law suits waiting to happen.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

That's a good point.

Back in the 90s I owned a retail software store. I wound up losing a pile of money, and one of the reasons was because software piracy was rampant. Basically a TON of the software sold at the retail level was counterfeit. IE, it was nearly impossible for me to turn a profit when my competitors were sometimes selling the exact same product for less than what I was paying for it wholesale.

Things took a weird turn when I found out later that even the stuff that *I* was selling was frequently counterfeit. Basically the wholesalers themselves were in on the scam, and they were passing off counterfeit products as the real thing. Not just to the end users buying the software, but even the stores that were buying it wholesale. It really sucks when you see your competitors selling product for $90 that you paid $100 for in bulk. And if you want to pay the rent you frequently wind up matching their prices, just so you don't end up getting $0 for it.

But, again, you make a good point - this is the whole reason you should buy from an authorized reseller.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

What do you guys think of the b&c ipal15 ? 

It's only 270$ and its 2ohm. No shorting ring , but it is neo . 

I thinking about one for my shop stereo....


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

THose JBL drivers suppose to be made in Mexico, china is most definitely knock offs.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, a lot of JBL Pro is made in Mexico. Some is coming from China...GGEC is a large build house for JBL.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I wonder if you can get the dual drive in 10" . 

How would one find out if the Chinese ones are legit? 

I had a Chinese set of diaphrams in my 2408h set that sucked ballz . Huge difference with the oem. 

I would love to try a set but I'm kinda scared unless someone knows there for reals


----------

